# My First Betta Babies



## bettababy943 (Oct 14, 2009)

So after moving into a college dorm and not being able to have my cockatiel, 4 dogs, and 4 cats living with me, my room mate and I decided to try betta fish out 

We got Sampson and Cedric first

then I had to get two more  

1-2 Sampson

3-4 Cedric

5-6 Apollo

7-8 Sparta

lemme know what you think!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

They're very beautiful! Congratulations on your new fish and welcome to the forums!


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2009)

I love the orange guy!!  But they're all very pretty of course.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

They're all gorgeous!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

sooooo awesome! 

I love them all! youve found some great looking veil tails!

what are they living in though?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

They're very beautiful! However, it kind of looks like they're in very small tanks. Almost looks like divided .5 gallons.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I agree with the above, it looks like they are living in divided half gallons. That is WAY WAY WAY too small for a betta. They need at least 2-2.5 gallons each.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] "this is SPARTAAAAAA!!!!!" O<
They're all super pretty<3
Sampson has similar markings to my betta, Strawberry c:
oh, btw, I agree with others...,..you should consider larger tank(s).
You probably live in a dorm, so I understand that space is an issue, but if you can, an upgrade would be best for your fishy friends ;3


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful fishies!!! 

Yes, consider bigger tanks soon!!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

gorgeous fish!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Your fish are beautiful!


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

i live in a dorm, but i have enough room for a 10gal  i split it in three. maybe that would work for you too?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Love them! Sparta is so pretty.


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

OhMyShrimp,
I lurve Sparta.
He is so amazing :3


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

You have gorgeous bettas. I agree with what was previously mentioned, the tanks look small...


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome to the fish fourm i love you fist becutifu


----------



## Hankbetta (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow, they're so pretty and healthy looking!! Congrats!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

It is very possible to divide a 10g into 4 parts. It gives them 2.5g each! You might want to consider that!


----------



## Alba (Apr 9, 2009)

Omg~! I love Sparta! Its wierd too, because when I get a male for Elaine (most likely will not breed them, I want to keep them for a little while before trying something new), I was gonna name him Sparta!


----------



## bettababy943 (Oct 14, 2009)

i'm definately upgrading their tanks ASAP!  thanks guys.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Haha we have the same camera and the same tank, except I've taken the divider out and one betta is living in it lol. Beautiful boys though! I'm living in a dorm as well, but I've only got 2 bettas. Hope you enjoy your "study buddies" as much as I do!!


----------

